# Eye cream for VERY sensitive eyes?



## VegasLover75 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am trying to find some eye cream that isn't going to burn my eyes.  Everything I have tried makes my eyes burn after an hour.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Origins Plantscription, it doesn't have 

- Parabens

- Sulfates- Synthetic Fragrances- Synthetic Dyes- Petrochemicals- Phthalates- GMOs- Triclosan

Not sure if any of those are an issue for you, but it seems mild enough to me. If you go to a sephora store they'll give you a sample!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Origins Plantscription, it doesn't have
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will give it a try!


----------



## Doloresruth (Sep 28, 2012)

I use Eye Dream Lift and have it formulated for my very sensitive eyes. It is no extra charge and hands down the best eye cream I have ever tried - really my holy grail of eye creams. Love this little woman-owned company Email deleted per Terms of Service..  I also use plain vaseline in the height of winter.


----------



## Faye2011 (Sep 29, 2012)

There is no eye cream or eye cream that must cause stinging or burning in the eyes. In case these symptoms are experienced, make sure that you immediately discontinue its usage.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

I stopped using eye creams because they always irritate my eyes so much. I used Shea Terra's Argan &amp; Green Coffee Around-Eye Serum and haven't had any problems.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Doloresruth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Eye Dream Lift and have it formulated for my very sensitive eyes. It is no extra charge and hands down the best eye cream I have ever tried - really my holy grail of eye creams. Love this little woman-owned company Email deleted per Terms of Service..  I also use plain vaseline in the height of winter.


 Can you pm me here email?  I am willing to try.  Thanks!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stopped using eye creams because they always irritate my eyes so much. I used Shea Terra's Argan &amp; Green Coffee Around-Eye Serum and haven't had any problems.


 
I think I have tried other Shea Terra products, it sounds familiar.  I know I haven't tried their eye serum though, I will check it out.  I did go to Sephora today &amp; received samples of the Origins Plantscriptions &amp; an Origin facial serum.  I didn't know they would give out samples like that!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2012)

Let me know how they are. My eyes are super sensitive as well.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know how they are. My eyes are super sensitive as well.


 I used the Origins Plantscriptions today and no burning!!  It's been over 2 hours &amp; usually by now I am tearing up like crazy.  I have enough to use  for about a week so if something changes I will let you know.  This is truly a first for me.  I should have asked a long time ago!!


----------



## lorega (Oct 1, 2012)

Also use Grapeseed Oil because it contains antioxidants. This is really nice and pretty cheap too. You can get it at health food stores. I use it for my eyes and I have sensitive skin, too.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also use Grapeseed Oil because it contains antioxidants. This is really nice and pretty cheap too. You can get it at health food stores. I use it for my eyes and I have sensitive skin, too.


Thanks for the tip!  Cheap is always a plus : )


----------



## emmahewitt (Oct 1, 2012)

I use SkinCeuticals A.G.E Eye Complex when I have extra money to splurge because this thing is expensive!! However it is the best I've ever used and I've tried everything! I also use Olay which works okay.

I will remember to try grapeseed oil to see how it works for me cuz I've never tried that before. Thanks!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I used the Origins Plantscriptions today and no burning!!  It's been over 2 hours &amp; usually by now I am tearing up like crazy.  I have enough to use  for about a week so if something changes I will let you know.  This is truly a first for me.  I should have asked a long time ago!!


 Yayyyy! That makes me super happy! I did a ton of research before I bought that one, because I wanted something that was natural and whatnot. I went back and forth on a ton of brands. My friends were cracking up because I just couldn't decide. But I'm happy with it too. Hope it continues to work for you!


----------



## rooti897 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have extremely sensitive eyes----everything I use on my face around my eyes makes them burn and tear.  I'm wondering if you have still have success with the Sephora product?

I also suffer from dry eye and haven't been able to wear eye makeup for quite some time.  Have you had any luck with finding eye makeup that doesn't irritate your eyes?

Anyone?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rooti897* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have extremely sensitive eyes----everything I use on my face around my eyes makes them burn and tear.  I'm wondering if you have still have success with the Sephora product?
> 
> ...


 No luck with eye makeup but the Origins Plantscriptions is great!  I have been using it for quite some time now &amp; haven't had any problems.


----------



## rooti897 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome!!  Thank you so much for your quick (and hopeful!) response!!!

I am going to get my sample from Sephora as soon as I can and give it a shot!!


----------



## NikkiVee (Jan 6, 2013)

While I like the Plantscription line a lot, my eyes are sufficiently sensitive that even the Plantscription eyegel can make my eyes sting and water! However, I have found something that has never caused such problems -- even after months of daily uses: Payot Doux Regard. I decided to try this because Payot's Lotion Bleue had long been a miracle for me. Upon awakening -- especially after I've worn any eye make-up the previous night -- my eyes are often swollen and sandy.  Lotion Bleue is a very expensive eye "decogestant" that instantly makes your eyes fresh without any irritation.  It actually allows me to come awake and that's a godsend. Although I've always been skeptical that I'd find a non-irritating moisturizer, I figured that, maybe, Payot might produce something along the lines of the Lotion. Payot makes many creams, but only Doux Regard is described as a sensitive decogestant that works on bags and circles, too. Well, I can't attest to its efficiency with respect to improving circles and bags, but I can tell you that it's a very light moisturizer that is non-irritating. The other good news is that while the Lotion Bleue is ridiculously costly, Doux Regard is not. Unlike the lotion, you can even find it discounted! So, if your Plantscription starts to give you trouble, I recommend the Payot.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikkiVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I like the Plantscription line a lot, my eyes are sufficiently sensitive that even the Plantscription eyegel can make my eyes sting and water! However, I have found something that has never caused such problems -- even after months of daily uses: Payot Doux Regard. I decided to try this because Payot's Lotion Bleue had long been a miracle for me. Upon awakening -- especially after I've worn any eye make-up the previous night -- my eyes are often swollen and sandy.  Lotion Bleue is a very expensive eye "decogestant" that instantly makes your eyes fresh without any irritation.  It actually allows me to come awake and that's a godsend. Although I've always been skeptical that I'd find a non-irritating moisturizer, I figured that, maybe, Payot might produce something along the lines of the Lotion. Payot makes many creams, but only Doux Regard is described as a sensitive decogestant that works on bags and circles, too. Well, I can't attest to its efficiency with respect to improving circles and bags, but I can tell you that it's a very light moisturizer that is non-irritating. The other good news is that while the Lotion Bleue is ridiculously costly, Doux Regard is not. Unlike the lotion, you can even find it discounted! So, if your Plantscription starts to give you trouble, I recommend the Payot.


 Thanks!  It's always good to have a back up plan


----------

